# Does alcohol make your SA worse?



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

While I'm drunk its all happiness and giggles but when the drunkenness wears off I end up feeling really emotional.

This Sucksssss


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It does for me, in that it interferes with my medication. The day after, I'm just terrible. :no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think so. I don't drink large amounts frequently enough to know. I've certainly never been more anxious _while_ drinking.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

While drunk, it helps a lot. The next day, it's anxiety over-load, as some memories of the previous night start to come back to me, and I'm very embarrassed.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think it depletes your mineral reserves like sugar does which causes anxiety. a hangover is like the shakes from too much sugar


----------



## Cruiser (Jan 9, 2010)

Alcohol and medications is playing with fire, you never know how they may react together, I know when I just have a few beers I am very depressed the next day and depression is not usually a problem for me. Alcohol as a medication is far worse, being drunk and feeling happy is not a healthy way to deal with SA at all, it can have lasting effects that end up being far worse and you are not really solving any problems only creating more.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't say it makes it worse. I find that alcohol helps a lot, but obviously only when I'm drunk. It helps me be more open and social, and lowers my inhibitions and self-consciousness. Sometimes it can be quite wonderful, feeling almost normal, enjoying talking with people and interacting in a group. I don't think of it as a cure though, because once I'm sober again, it's back to same old SA s***... I don't want to become an alcoholic.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Alcohol does make it worse for me.
I haven't really noticed feeling bad the day after, but while drinking I sometimes just shut completely down and can think of nothing other than how I can't say anything, don't fit in and just want to get away :\


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

Makes it better for me


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

It helps me with anxiety but i pay for it the next day with depression a lot of the time, i rarely drink anymore.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Liquid courage my friend, but alcohol is a downer drug and the next day you will be a little depressed and like **** depending how much your drank.


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

Actually, alcohol cancels out my SA and depression -- for a while. Then, like most of you have said, the next day is pure agony.

My last experience with alcohol wasn't fun at all (let's just say I spent most of my time in the bathroom), so I haven't touched alcohol for a long time. Important lesson for today: don't mix alcohol and Zoloft.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

It definitely makes my SA go away some. I don't think twice about doing menial SA things (getting up and going to the bathroom, walking in front of people, talking aloud, etc). But I've never been so drunk to the point that I could go up to anybody and talk to them. Even intoxicated I still am somewhat aware and self conscious about talking to people, but not nearly as bad as when I'm sober. But then again I don't think I've ever been that drunk.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Alcoholc is a depressant, so after the drunkness and sugar wears off, your left with that. I usually find drinking helps squash anxiety into a little worm, but only in moderation, cuz otherwise youll be embarressed the next day.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Alcohal increases my anxiety when I drink a significant amount... When at social events, I may have 1 shot max. Either that or I will sip on a margarita for the entire night and not finish it. Anything more than that and I feel like my world is ending. It's quite annoying.


----------



## lingfeng (Nov 17, 2009)

I've only been drunk once. I didn't do anything stupid so I didn't have anything to be embarrassed about in the morning, but I remember that while I wasted, I felt more connected, laid back, talkative, comfortable, and less self conscious than I'd ever felt around my friends while sober. =/


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

With or without alcohol I'm still depressed and my mind just keeps going out of control.


----------



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

Sometimes it makes me more sociable (although apparently I start talking over people - maybe cos i'm so used to not being able to get what I wanna say out) but then sometimes it makes me even more paranoid that noone wants to talk to me and everyone else seems to be having a great time and i'm not soooo swings and roundabouts I guess...


----------



## AnxiousIaM (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a happy drunk but if I go way overboard, I get extremely anxious to get home. Once I'm home, I'm fine, but I hate being extremely drunk. I get so paranoid and scared.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

I don't know what it does to it, because it blocks it out.
Hey, a weird thing I noticed a couple years ago - Id go out to the pub to drink the anxiety away. After 1-2 pints Id feel normal, and considered myself soba with no anxiety, after 4-8 pints om drrrumk, but after i get home, Im suddenly two pints more drunk, as i have relaxed after getting in.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Alcohol makes me very talkative, haha. So I'd say it does help a little bit. It is a little depressing when I'm sober and realise all my SA and inhibitions are back.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> It is a little depressing when I'm sober and realise all my SA and inhibitions are back.


Yeah, the morning really sucks. I can feel it creeping back, it's horrible.
And you know others will be saying "Oh he said that yesterday! Hahahah!" and you can't deal with it.-Best to just stay off the self-medication!


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

alcohol does help making me more social


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

No, it makes it so much better.
I'm more at ease with everything and I'm more carefree with less negative thoughts sworming through my head.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My911GT2993 said:


> Yeah, the morning really sucks. I can feel it creeping back, it's horrible.
> And you know others will be saying "Oh he said that yesterday! Hahahah!" and you can't deal with it.-Best to just stay off the self-medication!


That can be easily solved by drinking around people who are drunk. Although hangovers are still brutal - paranoia and a bizarre pulsing headache. Not fun.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

It can go either way for me. It'll either make it a lot worse or much better.


----------



## Kezia (Feb 6, 2010)

AnxiousIaM said:


> I'm a happy drunk but if I go way overboard, I get extremely anxious to get home. Once I'm home, I'm fine, but I hate being extremely drunk. I get so paranoid and scared.


I completely agree with you which is exactly why I quit that habit I can't take the extreme highs and lows of it, plus I can't stand the idea that I'd lose the bit of control I have


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Beer isn't all bad. It's nice to relax with a good beer after work or something. Don't over-indulge. It's been said a thousand times on this site. Two's my limit anymore. If I get drunk, I get tired, say a bunch of things I regret, and eat a bunch of gross food. It's not worth it. Hangovers suck too.


----------



## ErikaD (Feb 5, 2010)

Alcohol is nice for me if I am dealing with a really hard day and need to break down the walls and communicate with people.. of course I usually take it to far and embarass myself and make the situation a million times worse! Then I can't sleep, and the next day I'm a grouch.. I should probably avoid it but it helps to be able to talk to people even if it is only because I've downed a few...


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

It makes it very good for me. I probably drink 4-5 days per week just because I like the feeling. I've started relying on it way too much though. This girl I met at a bar wants to hang out today and I already went to the store and bought beer so I can drink a few beforehand. :roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no, but it does make my drunkenness worse. 

I'll bet somebody has already said that.


----------



## prettybrowneyes (Feb 4, 2010)

Alcohol completely washes away my SA. I'm such a happy person. I smile from ear to ear, dance and I easily talk to people. The morning after isn't bad for me either. I'm just a little groggy, and spend the day napping. I haven't drank lately because I'm afraid of how it will mix with my medication.


----------



## disarmonia mundi (Jan 12, 2010)

Alcohol isn't a cure, but it helps me a LOT... shame I have an inherited enzyme malfunction which means drinking makes me look and feel quite sick in addition to masking SA, even just a couple drinks will do it. :roll I guess that's a good thing or else I'd be an alcoholic by now.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Alcohol completely erradicates my anxiety. I'll talk to anyone and am up for anything. In all honesty, it has been a life-saver socially, and allowed me to experience things I'd never have the balls too whilst sober. I'm an introvert, but it's like the drug changes my whole brain chemistry to extroversion.

Like others have said, the comedown is terrible though. Waking up at 5am with a dry mouth, feeling like you've been hit by a bus. Then I get extreme depression about how my life is so [email protected]


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I was more social, but i stayed inside more(i was more happy...still alone). It's not healthy to stay home and drink a whole liquor bottle in one evening, so i stopped completely years ago.

The "I Drink Alone" song from George Thorogood was my life story.


----------



## mikihe (Feb 9, 2010)

I find that it helps me alot but if i am at a bar and start to sober up i usually end up in a frenzied panic attack and get really paranoid especially if i realize i am doing something i wouldn't usually do like dancing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have only very rarely consumed alcohol around others. I'm almost never in a social situation where drinking would be acceptable, so I've had hardly any experience with it helping with SA.

Certainly drinking helps with anxiety in general. It calms me down when Xanax fails miserably. I know when to stop drinking. I don't need to wake up with a headache, nor the even more memorable vomiting. I'm smart enough to quickly figure out vomiting is not fun.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Alcohol makes me far more relaxed and social; hangovers make me super anxious and depressed.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Alcohol makes me more confident, definitely.
However, it also makes me say and do silly things that get people angry with me :/ Also - whether I have a bad hangover or not, my mood for the next few days is badly affected.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Part of my biggest problem socially deals with regret over things I shouldn't have said etc. so therefore I don't really like to drink socially.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

It doesn't really affect my anxiety at all, I had 5 beers at a family gathering and didn't notice a change in my anxiety.

Though I have a developed a high alchohol tolerance so maybe I should try something stronger :b


----------



## BecJane (Nov 30, 2010)

I feel that way right now. Went out last night (even though I didn't really want to) and drank quite a lot to stop the anxiety and uncomfortable feelings. I did have a good night but now I feel really down. I pretty much remember everything from last night but can't help think I did something embarrassing, eurgh!


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

I get drunk and im absolutely fine, although i do go a bit quiet now and again, but im more outgoing :S.. however the next day i wake up. I just want to be the only one left in the world, i cannot go out for at least a few days until i feel okay, my hangovers are soo bad to which doesnt help. So therefore i think alcohol makes it worse after you've been drunk if that makes sense lol, coz it bloody well does to me hehehe 
Maybe if you dont over drink and dont drink where you still feel socially anxious, im sure it will be fine


----------

